# Painting the contents of Black Reach...



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi guys, I'm looking for anyone who's:
1 - painted the contents of Black Reach (in any colourscheme or livery, it doesn't have to be Ultras v Goffs);
2 - prepared to do a little explanation or tutorial about it.

We're putting together a kind of 'introduction to Black Reach' for nerw players to get them into the game, a bit like the old Macragge booklet and the Skull Pass intro. Some of us feel that 5th Ed is a bit lacking in that kind of introduction, and I'm sure that there are people who've bought Black Reach, then just stared at it all thinking "Now what do we do?" - so we thought we could give them some ideas.

The main thread, where we're looking at scenarios, is over here, but if you have photos of your painted Black Reach models, and wouldn't mind writing a little bit about how you acheived your great effects, please post them here!

Thanks very much guys, your help and input is appreciated.

:hopefully thankful cyclops:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey here's one of the WIP shots of a few of my Assault on black reacharound marines










And this is how i painted them. They were both undercoated chaos black

1) The basecoat colours are Bestial Brown for the bone side and scorched brown for the red side (This does some voodoo that I can't explain other than its witchcraft that makes the model just look nicer)

2) I then Built up the red side with a mix of around 3:1 Scab red and Blood red. I layered the red until it was almost finished.

3)Next was the Bone, I follwed the same techinque of layering bleached bone, bringing it up to an even, solid colour. (I do the Bone second because if i make a mistake it's easier to cover with the red thatn the other way around)

4) I then carfully apply the final layer to the red side, followed by a dividing black line carefully painted between the colours.

5) I hightlight the red with blazing orange (I'm a big fan of really stark highlights)

6) I then black line all the recesses on the model, this is just personal taste, i just happen to love the loof of black finelining.

7) I then paint the various details and bob's your uncle fanny's your aunt, one marine ala divide-o

I've also got the AOBRA dread painted up in this shceme with added lascannon and ml You'd be surprised by how easy it is to paint a decent half scheme. Although, like many decent shemes, until the final layers of colour are added it looks horrid lol


*(Sorry for the incoherrent rant nature of the post, little wuzy on painkillers:victory


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice job, well done


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Cheers Troajn

I will be doing at least a 1500 point army of these boys later in the year


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

dude SWEET man


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

I have the AOBR set and am also new to the game (in fact never played it yet). But I will happily do a WIP tutorial when I come to assemble and paint them if it helps anyone?


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

Before I purchased the AoBR Box, I did alot of studying. I read all the atricle on the different factions/races/chapters. And finally decided to go with the Space Marines due to the versatility of their units. Long range. Infiltrate. Heavy Support. Fast Attack. Transports. You name it and they have an abundant supply. I honestly wanted to go with the Chaos Daemons as they were also playable in the Fantasy Games. But I was intimidated with the amount of detail work needed on some units.

So, after choosing the Space Marines, I purchased the codex and started reading up. I looked at the contents of the AoBR box and compared their entries in the Codex. I also started looking at different forums for tips and army builds. This was over a two month research before I even purchased the AoBR Box.

Now that I had my box, what would I do with my Orks? Well, the store has a consignment deal where you can sell unwanted figures and I wanted to sell off the Orks but I haven’t had the time to bring them back to that hobby store. Anyway, I was attracted to the Hit and Run tactics of Kor’sarro Khan but hesitant to paint white. I just took it as a challenge and did the white scheme anyway. NOTE: For paints I used Apple Barrel Paints and Citadel Sepia Wash.

1.	First primed Black (Krylon Fusion for Plastics). This was a difficult decision as priming black for a white figure meant several layers of white to bring out the color. But, I figured that the black prime would lessen the need for washes. The primer I bought was wrong as it went on smooth and any watered down paint did not adhere too well.

2.	Then, I washed brown as a foundation or base. This step I did just to kinda re-prime the surface for better adhesion when I painted the white. This is what probably gave my figure the ‘dirty’ look.

3.	I started laying the white at this point. To my surprise, the craft paint had good coverage as long as you don’t thin the paint too much. As you can see from my photos below, the white still went on pretty think though.

4.	Then, I used the brown again to line the details and started wet blending it with the white. This was done by taking a damp brush and going over the lining I had just applied and brushing towards the highlighted area. This gives the illusion of the shadow fading into the light.

5.	Now, for any other details that were not white, I painted brown again. This just made the color darker than if you paint directly over white. If you look close at the red on my Tactical Squad shoulder pads, you will see a difference in the color. The darker reds had a deep brown undercoat and the brighter reds had a thin brown undercoat. NOTE: I painted my Tact Squad in batches of five.

6.	For the eagle on their chest, I layered Gold over Silver then washed with the Sepia. The reason why I did this is for the same reason of giving the reds a brown undercoat. The silver undercoat made the gold darker.

7.	For the guns, I lightly dry brushed the black with a silver/black mix, then, highlighted with pure silver. And finished off with a Sepia Wash. At this point I thought painting black would have been easier and decided to paint a chaplain later on to see if this was true.

8.	For basing, I cheated and purchased a diorama kit that had bushes and flock in different shades. I used two different shade of flock to create a shadow effect. The darker shade would go directly under the figure like a shadow and the lighter shade would go everywhere else. I know a lot of people will not notice it but, I knew it was there and that made me happy that I made that subtle detail included.

9.	Finally, I gave my figures a clear matte coat finish. I used probably about 3 coats giving about 30 minutes drying time in between coats. Then, I left them overnight before I handled them.

And here are the finished products of my entire AoBR Space Marines. A couple of notes: I painted the Dreadnought first as I wanted to work with larger surfaces as a test for how I would paint the other figures. You can tell because I placed my first decal backwards on his leg guard. When I was satisfied on my layering of colors, I tweaked my procedure a little (not much) and moved on to my Tact Squad.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice, i think i like the Dread and Termies the most


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Love those White Scars, its so rare to see a white-painted army nowadays.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

might be me but thay do look bone to me


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Trevor Drake said:


> Love those White Scars, its so rare to see a white-painted army nowadays.





inqusitor_me said:


> might be me but thay do look bone to me


Yeha they do look slightly bone, still cool though 

And there's a reason people don't play white armies, I've just started headlong on my Tau army and they will be white. Its painfully hard to get an eaven, nice coat


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I've seen Reaper's boys in the flesh and they look really nice! The dread is awesome too (you should put a picture of it up here bud!)

Love those White Scars too!

I have a test GK model from ages ago that I nabbed from the AoBR set, I could post that up in case anybodies looking to do some mettalics?

I hope nobody missed this by the way



imm0rtal reaper said:


> Hey here's one of the WIP shots of a few of my Assault on black *reacharound* marines


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

this guy was a test figure for a salamander, but i got the shoulder trim around the wrong way. still looks good though.

well anyway, step one:
i basecoated the whole model with gretchin green foundation, followed by a heavy wash of thraka green.

step 2:
i painted chaos black on the model.

next i painted boltgun on the model. these could easly be highlighted with some grey for the black and chainmail for the silver.

next up, AoBR Ork:

















this guy was really easy to paint.

teeth:
bleached bone followed by wash of ogryn flesh

skin:
step one was to basecoat with cretchin green, followed by heavy wash of thraka green.
rather simple and effective really.

cloth:
basecoated with calthan brown followed by heavy wash of ogryn flesh.

straps:
just straight scorched brown

Metal:
boltgun metal followed by wash of ogryn flesh. (this model had a light wash. it doesnt really show up in the pic what it looks like.

Red:
mechrite red followed by baal red.

And for you guys that remember my blood angels:

















Step one was i basecoated the whole thing in mechrite red, followed by a heavy baal red wash.

i then painted chaos black for the trim, followed by boltgun for the metal parts.

eyes were painted regal blue.

i then progressivly drybrushed the legs with calthan brown to give them a dusty look.
the base is just sanded and painted schorched brown, folowed by drybrush of calthan, followed by a light drybrush of codex grey.

















this guy took a while to paint, but turned out rather good.

he was first sprayed with chaos black primer.

armour areas were painted mechrite red, and given several light washes of baal red (this is so it doesnt pool in the middle of flat areas) 

boltgun was painted onto the metal areas leaving chaos black in the reccesses, 

banner and skulls where painted with calthan brown, followed by bleched brown leaving reccesses brown, follwed by ogryn flesh.

the gun (which isnt cleary seen) was painted boltgun metal, barrel left chaos black, the barrel (melta bit) was drybrushed scorched brwon, followed by heavy drybrush of calthan, followed by lighter drybrush of boltgun to give it a sooty look.

as you guys will notice i only have a limited amount of paints, and i really like using ogryn flesh....

well i hope that helps out starting players, cause they look bloody good on the table.
(when all of em are painted)


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

This is my Salamanders.
Step 1. From a black basecoat, paint the model snot green. Thin your paint as multiple coats will be necessary. I found that about two coats and a really thin coat work best.
Step 2. Highlight the edges of your model with Scorpion green.
Step 3. The gold. I used dwarf bronze as the base, then I highlighted that with shining gold. I finished it off with a water downed chestnut ink. I think the baal red wash might work as well.
Step 4. To finish of the model I painted the various details and the eyes. The eyes were painted golden yellow.
Step 5. The metal parts. I painted all the metal parts with Boltgun Metal and then applied badab black wash straight from the pot.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Acctually im Suposed to be getting The set today in the mail!

Soooo, if there anything you really want me to make a few comments on from it?


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

My White Scars are trully White...it must be my flash or lighting...


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

If someone would kindly tell me how to add pictures to posts i will put mine up too (Blood Ravens) and most of the orks.)
If it helps i need to put pics from my laptop onto here as apposed to from a url.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

@ bon_jovi, you will need to upload your pics from your laptop to a site like photobucket. From there you can copy the img code and paste it into your message. Hope that helps.

NurglingStomper


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is a compilation of a Terminator and Dreadnaught from my AoBR Crimson Fist models:


























These were painted in a hurry for a game, so i avnt done the best job on them :/, and the mould lines are showing...but theyv been touched up a bit now
I just wish i had pics of my Commander and Warboss, as the boss is one of the best painted models i have...

As the CF have been largely destroyed by the Orks, i decided to paint them with a lot of battle damage, and to look as though their armour hasnt been cleaned in a while...


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

great models, i might paint the black reach set for my LGS, if i do i can choose between about 60 rackham paints or up to about $80 worth of free stuff (17500 forints not sure if my conversion was accurate).


----------



## Fleishman (Apr 4, 2009)

dirty-dog- said:


> i basecoated the whole model with gretchin green foundation, ....


I like the colour you have got for your salamanders .... but what paint is Gretchin Green?? It's not a paint I have heard of.
Thanks


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

it is under the GW foundation colours, and thraka is under washs,

Hope that helps :victory:

heres a link

please note that the thraka gives it the green look, so dont be put off by the colour of gretchin green by itself.


----------



## Fleishman (Apr 4, 2009)

I feel like a dumb ass now ... i have the foundation paint set ... that is one paint i have never used ... :blush:


----------

